# Weinmann Brake Hoods



## HertzvanRental (26 Aug 2015)

Greetings!
Does anybody have a pair of black, Weinmann brake hoods that they are willing to sell me?

As a follow-up, if my plea is unsuccessful, has anybody fitted the Cane Creek "pattern" units? How do they look?

Thank you.


----------



## wesfoster (26 Aug 2015)

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/cane-creek-scr-5-brake-levers/
These ones? I just swapped my old Weinmanns out for these and I find them really comfy, plus look pretty nice but I did change the whole colour scheme of the bike - with black tape they're spot on. The hoods are a bit fiddly to keep pinned back whilst taping, but may have just been because they're new. 
Had some Dia Compe hoods on the Weinmann levers before which were alright for a while but never fitted tightly enough for my liking, worth having a look at though if you do want to stick with the original.


----------



## HertzvanRental (27 Aug 2015)

wesfoster said:


> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/cane-creek-scr-5-brake-levers/
> These ones? I just swapped my old Weinmanns out for these and I find them really comfy, plus look pretty nice but I did change the whole colour scheme of the bike - with black tape they're spot on. The hoods are a bit fiddly to keep pinned back whilst taping, but may have just been because they're new.
> Had some Dia Compe hoods on the Weinmann levers before which were alright for a while but never fitted tightly enough for my liking, worth having a look at though if you do want to stick with the original.


Thanks.


----------

